# Gurkha Knife display



## Tez3 (Oct 13, 2011)

Following on from another discussion on the Gurkhas I though you might like to see this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPD9LxbgLxU&feature=related

If you have questions I'm back with my shift partner next Tuesday so any questions I can get the answers for you then lol!

I've added this one as well as it's the Gurkhas on exercise with the Royal Navy, Royal Marines and the US Marines.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mavqakWulhI&feature=related


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Oct 13, 2011)

Interesting links. Thanks.
Here is an interesting article i was reading the other day:

http://poskod.sg/Posts/2011/10/11/LETTER-FROM-SG-Our-Gurkhas


----------



## mmartist (May 26, 2012)

Thanks that was enlightening.


----------



## chinto (May 31, 2012)

the Gurkha soldier has carried and used the Kukuri for a long long time.. several hundred years or more!  their main way to use it is in figure eights and angles and look to do maximum damage.  they will tell you they will trade a hand for a head.. and mean it!  aggression and intent is one of the most important things about use of that weapon. 

there is a story of a Chinese 'Chindit' in WWII that challenged a Gurkha to fight him in a duel with knives. the Chinese was trained with a blade and took a cat stance with the blade in close and hand out. the Gurkha took out his kukuri  walked closer then suddenly cut the chindit's hand off and then while he was screaming staring at his cut off hand cut his head off! end of duel!


----------



## Tez3 (May 31, 2012)

chinto said:


> the Gurkha soldier has carried and used the Kukuri for a long long time.. several hundred years or more! their main way to use it is in figure eights and angles and look to do maximum damage. they will tell you they will trade a hand for a head.. and mean it! aggression and intent is one of the most important things about use of that weapon.
> 
> there is a story of a Chinese 'Chindit' in WWII that challenged a Gurkha to fight him in a duel with knives. the Chinese was trained with a blade and took a cat stance with the blade in close and hand out. the Gurkha took out his kukuri walked closer then suddenly cut the chindit's hand off and then while he was screaming staring at his cut off hand cut his head off! end of duel!





My shift partner who is Gurkha just shook his head and laughed, it's stories like that though that give them the reputation they have but the truth is they aren't stupid and they would actually shoot someone, rather than fight hand to hand, they have no more a death wish than anyone else. They are professionals soldeirs and behave as such.  We aren't sure what you mean by Chindit though, the Chindits were a British and Allied force formed By Orde Wingate, the name was taken from the mythical animals that guarded Burmese temples. 

Kukris are not just weapons they have various sizes which are used for chopping wood, preparing food, clearing overgrown gardens lol, all the Gurkha tribes (and there's a few) have them not just soldiers.


----------



## chinto (May 31, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> My shift partner who is Gurkha just shook his head and laughed, it's stories like that though that give them the reputation they have but the truth is they aren't stupid and they would actually shoot someone, rather than fight hand to hand, they have no more a death wish than anyone else. They are professionals soldeirs and behave as such.  We aren't sure what you mean by Chindit though, the Chindits were a British and Allied force formed By Orde Wingate, the name was taken from the mythical animals that guarded Burmese temples.
> 
> Kukris are not just weapons they have various sizes which are used for chopping wood, preparing food, clearing overgrown gardens lol, all the Gurkha tribes (and there's a few) have them not just soldiers.


it was a documented drunken fight  and yes chindits were Chinese descent and other indian troops that were in the British forces in the Indian theater of ops.  Gurkha's are practical, of course they will shoot them if they have the option!  what soldier would not. but that kukuri is still an issue weapon for a reason.  it works.  My father was in Korea and had a few stories of the Gurkha patrols at night. ..


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 1, 2012)

chinto said:


> it was a documented drunken fight and yes chindits were Chinese descent and other indian troops that were in the British forces in the Indian theater of ops. Gurkha's are practical, of course they will shoot them if they have the option! what soldier would not. but that kukuri is still an issue weapon for a reason. it works. My father was in Korea and had a few stories of the Gurkha patrols at night. ..



http://www.chindits.info/

The kukri is an all purpose knife not just used for fighting, it's the Swiss Army knife of Nepal.


----------

